# Video conversion for itunes



## rubylewis62 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey guys,

Does anyone know of any good video converters so i can watch the videos straight of my itunes on my iphone. Is there a specific resolution I need to convert it to? Thanks in advance.
:4-dontkno


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

I personally just use just use *VLC* player App. It saves you converting as VLC will play any format.

VLC Media Player for iPhone Now Available | The iPhone FAQ

to get the app just g through the App store, it is free.


----------



## rubylewis62 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you for having me. Great, so that will play it straight away regardless of the resolution?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

It should do. I haven't had any issues with it yet.


----------

